# missing 'X11/keysymdef.h' after 'pkg upgrade' of X11



## unitrunker (Nov 9, 2019)

This header file disappeared after a pkg upgrade of libX11. Checking freshports, I see this note:



> Update x11/xorgproto to 2019.2 [0]
> Disable all legacy headers, they are no longer needed, since they only
> detail deprecated protocol features.



Xutil.h and extensions/XKBFile.h still use these 'XK_' prefixed symbols. So, where'd they go?


----------



## unitrunker (Nov 9, 2019)

To solve my specific problem, replaced ...

#include <X11/keysymdef.h>

... with ...

#include <xkbcommon/xkbcommon-keysyms.h>

... and replaced the XK_ prefixed symbols with the XKB_KEY_ prefix. For example, 

XK_Escape becomes XKB_KEY_Escape.

It looks like some cleanup remains for the X11 header files.


----------

